# The Father of Photomatix



## AndyjO (Mar 21, 2014)

Just found this article on by the "Daddy" if you will, of Photomatix.

outbackphoto - News - HDRInstant

May be of interest to some of you who.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 21, 2014)

Watch as I take this poorly composed picture, without any regard to the various lighting challenges it poses, and create an equally worse picture using _*40*_-exposures through ****ty post-processing techniques!


----------



## 407370 (Mar 21, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Watch as I take this poorly composed picture, without any regard to the various lighting challenges it poses, and create an equally worse picture using _*40*_-exposures through ****ty post-processing techniques!



I may be sensing some negativity towards Photomatix but I may be wrong.

Its just another process to me.

BTW the link does not work for me.

CHEERS


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

The technique does seem like an exercise in going to great lengths in post-capture to enhance photographs that might have been better using a more thoughtful approach to photographing the scene in the first place.  

Many examples of which are so over-cooked that there is no enjoyment in viewing them.  To be fair, there are some members here who do produce excellent work that are reminiscent of a personal experience.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 21, 2014)

407370 said:


> I may be sensing some negativity towards Photomatix but I may be wrong. Its just another process to me.





Designer said:


> The technique does seem like an exercise in going to great lengths in post-capture to enhance photographs that might have been better using a more thoughtful approach to photographing the scene in the first place.



This.

the example shown in the link produced a really piss poor end result to demonstrate it's noise reduction and motion-blur reduction technologies.

Also to clarify HDRinstant creates HDR still images from video.  The exmaple on the hdrinstant website landing page is a better exmaple, but still a sub-par result imho.


----------

